# Looking for suppliers



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

new or used for 50 gal pasterizers and cheese vats.


Patty


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Look here http://www.smalldairy.com/dairy resources.html and look at the market place on that site too. Sometimes they have individuals selling equipment.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Been there thanks .


Patty


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you looking locally or to ship? There's alot of cheesemakers near your area, if it comes down to it I would just call some of them up and ask around. :sigh

These suppliers might already be listed on small dairy but I found these at http://www.schiercompany.com/Page6.html:
28289- 50 gallon Custom Built, Cheese Vat, No agitator, Requires steam source, 16 gauge 304 stainless steel, 2' x 3' x 1'6".
35318-50 gallon Custom Built, Cheese Vat, No agitator, Hot water jacketed.14 gauge 304 stainless steel, 2' x 3' x 1'6".

Good Luck 
Megan


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

We will not break ground on the addition til spring 2009 . we are searching out grant money now . Local would be great but we realize we will probally have to ship.


Patty


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmm, you still have time to locate some suppliers. Glengarry has some cheese vats(75gal) and past.(50 gal) but they are new and very expensive. Have you already checked out dairyheritage.com, they're in WI, they have alot of used equipement. 

Also, Have you tried to calling the vermont cheese council (866) 261-8595/[email protected], or ACS, they should know someone who has stuff they want to get rid of, or someone you can talk out of some things  or local suppliers. Hmmm. SARE might throw a grant your way as well, they are always looking for producers/farmers(grants up to 15K). 
Wish I could be of more help.
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't forget abt Trisha and how to build one on her website.


----------

